# receiver pack



## penny (Feb 23, 2004)

I just got the new smc 2cell lipo receiver pack with the switch built in to the case. It has to plugs coming out one with red and black wires and the other two shades of brown, whitch one goes in the receiver? The red and black had a sticker on it that says charge. My problem is the switch only turns off the power to the red and black plug the brown allways has power. My thinking is red and black go to receiver and brown is for charging, if so then it is labled wrong. If any body has one could you help me out.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

its mislabeled, red and black in receiver, 2 shades of brown is the charge lead.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

There was a recent batch that was labeled wrong. You are right in the fact that the red and black (longer) cord goes to the rx.


----------



## penny (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I thought that it was labeled wrong as the switch would be useless.


----------

